# When all four words in the CL title ...........STRIKE OUT!  Fail!



## bobcycles (May 27, 2015)

*LOL


Antique?

Schwinn?

Milk?

Bike?

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/bik/4975380845.html*


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2015)

That is a pretty definite fail. Seller must be one of those that knows a lot about nothing. Is that an expander brake on the front?


----------



## pedal4416 (May 27, 2015)

They forgot to add rockabilly to the title!


----------



## THE STIG (May 27, 2015)

and Elvis .............


----------



## 41rollfast (May 27, 2015)

If its a "Milk" bike.......it has gone bad..


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2015)

41rollfast said:


> If its a "Milk" bike.......it has gone bad..




The seller's name is Cottage Cheesehead.


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2015)

The word vintage would have made it all fit together.


----------



## Spence36 (May 29, 2015)

Lol !!  Nice find BOB my brother lol !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## wspeid (May 29, 2015)

Aren't those also "Rare!"?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 29, 2015)

Bob I appreciate the private messages we shared yesterday after my embarrassing mistake in the thread about slow shipping, you were kind, articulate and extended a professional courtesy that should be emulated.

It's threads like this that I think we can all take a step back and see how serious we take this hobbie: is the guy running the auction sitting back having a chuckle with us? This is something we all share by making a perceived offense approachable by poking a little fun at it.

Mistakes happen, admittedly so, my remarks yesterday, both commentary and direct, were misplaced, and while we must use words to express our pleasure or discontent with business experiences in this hobby, the quality of the help we share travels farther than words alone. 

There is a saying I think is relevant here. "Don't do business with friends, make friends doing business."


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2015)

Didn't you see that episode of American Pickers with this bike on it?!


----------



## niesoony (May 30, 2015)

Dffgbhg


----------



## niesoony (May 30, 2015)

Dnsjsjs


----------



## Overhauler (May 30, 2015)

location, you have to go to Mountville to get it , get it "Mount"-ville , no thanks.
 LOL, Lee


----------

